
The Inside Story of Donald Trump's Only High-Tech Venture - taylorbuley
http://www.fastcompany.com/3060360/the-inside-story-of-donald-trumps-only-high-tech-venture
======
mdorazio
It's a bit strange to call this a venture in the way the article does. From
the last paragraph, Trump didn't actually invest any money at all into the
business, and it doesn't seem like he provided much input or help in the way
of media connections, design, etc. FreelinQ developed the hardware and Trump
let them install it in his tower, then cut ties when it didn't work well.

